# mahnung zu spät gesehen und nun Inkassounternehmen beauftragt



## Bloindil (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe mich vor ein paar monaten bei der seite FlirtFlair.net angemeldet, auch eine silber mitgliedschaft abgeschlossen (29.90€ im monat) und diese über meine Kreditkarte abbuchen lassen, diesen Vertrag habe ich ehrlich gesagt vergessen...

...nun wurde durch einen abbuchungs versuch in den staaten meine Kreditkarte gesperrt und ich habe eine neue bekommen.

Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich in meinem E-mail ordner eine mahnung von FlirtFlair.net gefunden habe und mich so wieder daran erinnert das ich ein abbuchungs abkommen hatte.

In der mahnung steht sie sei schon die zweite mahnung und ein Inkassounternehmen wurde beauftragt das geld einzufordern (die erste mahnung habe ich nicht gefunden).

Ich habe kein Problem damit diese rechnung zu zahlen aber wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen?

Reicht es wenn ich auf den ersten Brief warte mit der vorderung oder sollte ich andere schritte in die wege leiten um die rechnung zu begleichen?

Außerdem würde ich gerne dieses Abo kündigen aber in den AGB bzw. in der Info steht ich muss das über FAX machen aber ich finde keine FAX nummer, vll könnten sie mir da auch weiterhelfen!

Mfg


----------



## Goblin (23 Juli 2012)

Auf keinen Fall den Mailanhang öffnen !!!! Das ist ein Virus !!!

Siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...t-fever-neue-welle-trojaner-rechnungen.38934/


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2012)

Nix Fax - Einschreiben/Rückschein.
Ist an der Mahnung ein ZIP-Anhang?
Wenn ja >>> siehe Goblins Post
Wenn nein >>> hm, dann könnte es auch eine echte Mahnung sein. Dann anonymisiere das Teil und stells mal hier rein.
Wobei - die Lektüre dieses Threads könnte auch nicht schaden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/


----------



## Bloindil (23 Juli 2012)

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr XXX

Auf unsere erste Mahnung haben Sie unverständlicherweise nicht reagiert.

Mit der Mitgliedschaft in unserem Memberbereich FlirtFair Silber haben Sie sich zur Zahlung der von Ihnen in Anspruch genommenen Leistungen verpflichtet. Es ist ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.Durch die Übermittlung der Kreditkartendaten ist eine eindeutig beweisbare und gerichtlich anerkannte Bestätigung erfolgt. Die Kreditkarten-Nummer lautet xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.xxxx (Aus Datenschutzgründen werden in dieser Mail nur die letzten 4 Ziffern angezeigt)

Wir haben nunmehr ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt, den uns geschuldeten Betrag unter Zuhilfenahme des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens einzufordern. Sie können das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren nur noch dadurch verhindern, indem Sie innerhalb von 6 Tagen den geschuldeten Gesamtbetrag überweisen. Sie können den Gesamtbetrag per Banküberweisung oder Bankeinzahlung begleichen.
Betrag          29,90 Euro
Mahngebühr       3,00 Euro
Clearinggebühr   3,00 Euro
============================
Gesamtbetrag    35,90 Euro

Empfänger: C Y B E R S E R V I C E S
POSTBANK HAMBURG
KTO.: 90476207
BLZ: 200 100 20
IBAN: DE80 2001 0020 0090 4762 07
BIC: PBNKDEFF200

Geben Sie bei der Überweisung unbedingt an:
User-Nummer xxx /  Aktenzeichen xxx

Wir weisen rein formell darauf hin, dass Online Geschäfte im Internet denselben Gesetzen und der deutschen Gerichtsbarkeit unterliegen, wie alle anderen Rechtsgeschäfte und daher von verbindlicher Natur sind. Sollten Sie den oben aufgeführten Betrag nicht innerhalb der vorgegebenen Frist einzahlen, werden wir die Forderung sowie Ihre ip-Adresse und EMail-Adresse an ein Inkassounternehmen abgeben, welches den Betrag inkl. zusätzlich anfallender Gebühren unter Zuhilfenahme des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens einfordern wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

CYBERSERVICES
Rechtsabteilung

CYBERSERVICES B.V.
Keizersgracht 62-64
NL-1015 CS Amsterdam
The Netherlands

BTW-ID: NL 0088.70.688.B.01
KvK-Nummer: 39054974

Bankrelatie: ING Bank
Bankrekeningnummer: 67.92.31.404
IBAN: NL 14 INGB 0679 2314 04
BIC: INGBNL2A


----------



## Hippo (23 Juli 2012)

OK, das scheint eine echte Mahnung zu sein.
Edit  Was Du jetzt tust wenn Du den anderen Thread gelesen hast weiß ich nicht.
Ich wüßte aber was ich dann täten tüten wollte


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2012)

flirtfair.net schrieb:
			
		

> *Jadorra S.à.r.l.*
> 50 Esplanade
> L-9227 Diekirch
> Luxemburg


Sagen wir mal so - du hast einen Vertrag mit einem luxemburger Unternehmen abgeschlossen und warst auch zahlungswillig. Dann hast du aus anderweitigem Grund eine neue Kreditkarte bekommen und die alte konnte nicht mehr vereinbarungsgemäß belastet werden. Warum solltest du nun nicht bezahlen? Wessen Problem ist es, dass du eine neu Zahlungskarte benötigt hattest?


----------



## BenTigger (24 Juli 2012)

Bloindil schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit diese rechnung zu zahlen aber wie muss ich jetzt vorgehen?


 
Wo ist dann dein Problem???

Das steht doch ganz klar DA:



Bloindil schrieb:


> Sie können das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren nur noch dadurch verhindern, indem Sie innerhalb von 6 Tagen den geschuldeten Gesamtbetrag überweisen. Sie können den Gesamtbetrag per Banküberweisung oder Bankeinzahlung begleichen.
> Betrag 29,90 Euro
> Mahngebühr 3,00 Euro
> Clearinggebühr 3,00 Euro
> ...


 
Also 35,90 Euro überweisen und das innerhalb der 6 Tage. Alles andere wird teurer, wenn du einen Vertrag hast.
Ausserdem solltest du denen eine neue Kontoverbindung für zukünftige Abbuchungen mitteilen.

Alternativ zur Sicherheit noch den telefonischen Kontakt nutzen und nachfragen, ob die KTO.Nr. stimmt.

Wenn deine Kartennummer in dem Brief und alle Einzelheiten stimmen, ist eher davon auszugehen, das die Mahnung stimmt, vor allem wenn du dich dort tatsächlich angemeldet hast.


----------



## Hippo (24 Juli 2012)

Es stehen ja auch alle Daten im Schreiben selbst und es wird nicht auf einen Anhang verwiesen


----------



## Bloindil (24 Juli 2012)

*mahnung zu spät gesehen und nun Inkassounternehmen beauftragt*


Sagt der Titel den nicht schon alles? Die 6Tage sind schon vorbei...


----------



## Goblin (24 Juli 2012)

...und es wurde alles gesagt. Vielleicht sollte man jetzt auch mal den Schlüssel umdrehen


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2012)

Bloindil schrieb:


> *mahnung zu spät gesehen und nun Inkassounternehmen beauftragt*
> Sagt der Titel den nicht schon alles? Die 6Tage sind schon vorbei...


 
Leider haben wir hier keine wirklich funktionierende Kristalkugel und im Text steht nicht, wie lange zu spät ist. Ein Datum konnte ich im Text auch nicht erkennen.
Hast du überhaupt schon versucht, was zu unternehmen, ausser hier im Forum zu schreiben?

Du kannst natürlich warten, bis der Gerichtsvollzieher bei dir klingelt und dann eine 3-4stellige Summe bezahlen.
Oder du reagierst unverzüglich, BEVOR weitere schreiben bei dir zu Hause zugestellt werden. Denn wenn du eher reagierst, hast du ja bezahlt und vor Gericht spricht das dann für dich, sollte es dann doch noch dazu kommen.


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juli 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> ...und es wurde alles gesagt. Vielleicht sollte man jetzt auch mal den Schlüssel umdrehen


Hmmm die Moderatoren sind hier viele Jahre aktiv und haben Erfahrung. Die benötigen sicher keine Anleitung von dir, wann was geschlossen werden muss und wann alles gesagt wurde. DIE Entscheidung darüber, kannst du getrost den Moderatoren überlassen.
99,9% der Threads der User sind auch nach Jahren noch offen und keiner zwingt dich, etwas zu Lesen, was dich nicht interessiert.


----------

